# Video Game Music



## Jawile (May 22, 2014)

Post your favorite video game songs here! If there's more than 2, you should probably put them in a spoiler.


Spoiler: my favorite songs


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2014)

Well, considering how many I can think of, I'll just speak of them, if that's all right. First of all, both Portal and Portal 2 had equally great music, and Luigi's Mansion had a pretty good load of music as well. Sonic Adventure, including the enhanced port of it, had a nice, fitting soundtrack, along with The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Super Mario Sunshine, and Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Javocado (May 25, 2014)

too many to list, i'll be coming back to this thread regularly haha but here's a hidden gem I found the other day


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 25, 2014)

Battle on the Big Bridge from Final Fantasy V is one of my all-time favorite video game songs.


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2014)

*PERFECTION*


----------



## Nerd House (May 26, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> Battle on the Big Bridge from Final Fantasy V is one of my all-time favorite video game songs.



*
You.


I like you.*



Also, here's a video:


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Oh man there are FAR TOO many for me too post. I'll just post a bunch in a spoiler. Hopefully someone enjoys at least one of them.

I just have to say David Wise is one of the best video game composers out there. He is so damn talented.



Spoiler: Dat music doe


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 26, 2014)

I really adore Starbound's OST.


----------



## Piroshi (May 26, 2014)

There are way too many that I like so I'll just put some here for now and maybe come back later to post more. 


Spoiler


































Also the entire soundtrack from Journey. I couldn't even pick one to post here because they're all so great.


----------



## Pirate (May 26, 2014)

Here's what I enjoy~



Spoiler



I didn't even know what anime was, or at least what the word meant, back when I used to play this game, but I digged the song. If you listen to it, there's a point where it sounds just like Sailor Moon. Man, I remember the school girls in this level that screamed "itai!" at you when they kicked you in the face!








v MY JAM!








There's loads more but I can't think of them right now, but these ones stick out to me the most.


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2014)

who would have thought music so ominous and epic would come from a spongebob game
very awesome underrated game btw


----------



## Nymeri (May 26, 2014)

Waay to many to list, I'll probably post more later but this is one of my favs. I love this song and Dragon Quest VIII. I get really emotional when I listen to this soundtrack, brings back very good memories


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Can't stop listening.....
But there's so many songs. This is just my current one for some reason...


----------



## ColorSpectrum (May 26, 2014)

Can I go cry now?


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Booted this game up again recently.

I had forgotten it had an amazing soundtrack!!!


----------



## Pathetic (May 27, 2014)

mostly stuff from paper mario: ttyd or the paper mario series in general
but i really love this song from pokemon <3 and i loved playing through it


Spoiler: 2 versions







idk the soul silver one seems more...newer 2 me but the older version is a classic




i think i might like this one better because..well it kinda brings back memories u kno








o i also rlly ♥ the shadow queens theme!!!
 i think its my favorite


----------



## juneau (May 28, 2014)

Too many to post, even if I post full soundtracks. I've always loved Final Fantasy music, mostly the Crisis Core and Final Fantasy X soundtrack. To the Moon's soundtrack is also really beautiful.

Lately, I've been listening to a lot from Rule of Rose.


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, and Epic Mickey contain some of my favorite soundtracks.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 28, 2014)

Practically all Hoenn Music, brings back so much memories  That's why I'm excited for Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

This too lol omg pretty much the whole Sea Breeze Cove sound track. Everyone loves Aquatic Ambiance Returns but this one is amazing


----------



## nammie (May 29, 2014)

I think Okami has the most beautiful video game soundtrack I've ever heard, and favourite song from there would have to be this:



Spoiler











and I really liked Okamiden's OST too, with this being my favourite hehe



Spoiler


----------



## TaliZorah (May 29, 2014)

Metroid Prime (all 3), Mirror's Edge, Okami and Shadow of the Colossus had some of the best music I've ever heard.

This is literally the best boss music I have ever heard in a video game.
It is beautiful beyond words.



Spoiler











Mirror's Edge and Metroid Prime had the best environmental themes, period.
I love ambient/liquid and the composers set themselves up for greatness.



Spoiler



Metroid Prime's Tallon IV Overworld Theme.





Mirror's Edge's last level environment background.








And last but not lest, Shadow of the Colossus.
Running around, slaughtering giants for your lover already makes you epic...
But slaying these beasts with this music playing just brings sheer amazement to the battlefield.



Spoiler



A popular theme played during some Colossus fights.








There's a lot of OSTs that I love, but these are my all-time favorite. 
Game music is actually my favorite genre of music along with epic, liquid/bass, ambient, instrumental and jazz.
So I take music in games very seriously. Even if a game is terrible, I will play it if it has a gorgeous track.


----------



## Amherst (May 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Post your favorite video game songs here! If there's more than 2, you should probably put them in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my favorite songs



I LOVE THOSE!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great taste!!!


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

Corneria from Star Fox (SNES) anyone? I remember playing this game all the time as a kid!


----------



## Murray (May 31, 2014)

MOO MOO MEADOWS SOUNDTRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm going to cheat and count this as a video game song.
(After all, it came in a game-based panel of the comic.)




If you want to be nitpicky, have an actual theme from a video game, in fact, it came from the game with the greatest soundtrack I've ever heard.


----------



## xMatthew (Jun 9, 2014)

P4G - I'll face myself


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 9, 2014)

This song still gives me goosebumps to this day. *This game is now 19 years old, and is still the best game I have ever played. Ever.*






I'd buy 1000 copies of it to giveaway here if they ever brought it to Steam.

This would be the Steam Icon in your library for it, I'm sure:


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's another, from the game Beatbuddy.


----------



## Limon (Jun 9, 2014)

It's hard to pick favorites.
But Earthbound,Pokemon Red+Blue,Ocarina Of Time,and K.K. Slider are/have good music.


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 9, 2014)

No Silent Hill? You all disappoint me.



Spoiler: Part 1


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Part 2



































Yes, I expect you all to listen to every one of these.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

This game was so awesome. I would love to see an HD remake or some sort of reboot. The OST was so hype.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Castlevania


----------



## Bui (Jun 12, 2014)

Here are a few of my favorites:



Spoiler































...and pretty much the entire Majora's Mask soundtrack. That and F-Zero X are my favorite video game soundtracks. I have many more favorites, but if I posted them, the list would be way too long.


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 12, 2014)

skweegee said:


> Here are a few of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GX was an infinitely better game but X had the better soundtrack. Too bad the game looks like ass.


----------



## lem (Jun 13, 2014)

Big fan of this game and it's music.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 13, 2014)

lem said:


> Big fan of this game and it's music.



+1 my good sir. Love Transistor (if my avatar doesnt give it away)







They should re-release this series on one cart for the 3DS.


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Caius (Jun 14, 2014)

Anything Nier is beautiful.


----------



## PyxelTricks (Jun 15, 2014)

So many choices :O
I think I'll follow the lead of previous posters and drop a couple here and there.
Today you may have some Remember me and Megaman zero 2 for your ears :3


----------



## superheroantics (Jun 15, 2014)

PyxelTricks said:


> So many choices :O
> I think I'll follow the lead of previous posters and drop a couple here and there.
> Today you may have some Remember me and Megaman zero 2 for your ears :3



Zero? Unf.


----------



## Rion45 (Jun 16, 2014)

My favorite music is definitely the entire OST of Transistor. Especially this one;


----------



## Darumy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh christ. Too many things I can talk about haha.


Some OSTs you may want to see and might not know:

- LaTale (lot of beats and synthetic sounds but very, very stellar composition)
- .flow/Yume Nikki and all FGs (lccdem has nice music; this is all simple stuff kind of chiptuney)
- Chrono Trigger (I mean most should know but it's a bit old so)
- Cave Story
- Fantasy Earth Zero

aaa there are a lot more but I can't summon them from my brain at the moment.


And just a few vids from the selections.


















Oh and I have pretty high expectations for Hyper Light Drifter's OST. The trailer music is spectacular.


----------



## Ulua24 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## mob (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

The Zelda soundtracks sound great! 'The Phantom Hourglass' probably has my favorites, and I really like the sounds of some of the old themed tunes with the really classic sound (I can't remember the name of it exactly). 'Lux Pain' has a great theme tune for it's animated opening too.


----------



## yosugay (Jun 16, 2014)

crystal chronicles was such a $hit game but had amaaaaazing music
this is my favorite song on the game.


----------



## easpa (Jun 18, 2014)

Persona 4 has one of my favourite video game soundtracks. It's soooo good


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 18, 2014)

Playing this a lot lately.....I need to go back and play 2 first though, then finish 3 and 4 to get the full story.


----------



## Aran (Jun 21, 2014)

I couldn't sleep for a good week because of some of the soundtracks from .flow - namely the Kaibutsu soundtrack, and the various renditions of the school theme. I want to listen to the really nice not-scary (mostly scary because of the areas they were played in) soundtracks but it's 2 am and not going to risk nothin', nope no sir.

Man, I had a playlist of some of my favorite video game soundtracks but a lot of them have since been taken down from Youtube for copyright infringement, lol. To name a few games off the top of my head with my fave soundtracks: Kingdom Hearts, Persona 3/4, FF7, Maplestory (if there's two things Maplestory's done right over the years, I'd say it's the music and map art), Mass Effect 2, Skyrim, To the Moon.



Spoiler: two random tracks from maple i still absolutely adore


----------



## Isabella (Jun 21, 2014)

I have SO many favorites. I could go on forever lol. this one i've really been liking lately though-


----------



## NeoVerona (Jun 21, 2014)

*Okay, my light may end up lengthy, but I'm going to list them individually, that way you can choose to listen based on what I say before the spoilers. 

I like a lot of survival horror and RPGs. 

*

*Resident Evil Outbreak Theme


Spoiler











Alive Inside (Walking Dead Game)


Spoiler











Silent Hill 2 Promise Reprise


Spoiler











A Moment of Relief- Resident Evil Code Veronica X


Spoiler











Rain of Blass Petals-Silent Hill 3


Spoiler











Kuja's Theme- Final Fantasy IX


Spoiler











Spira Unplugged- Final Fantasy X


Spoiler










*


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 21, 2014)

GAME
BOY
FREAKING
ADVANCE


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Quality video.


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 22, 2014)

Hopefully I didn't post any of these last time

Paper Mario Games


Spoiler














Xenoblade Chronicles


Spoiler











[/video]


Zelda


Spoiler


















Ar tonelico


Spoiler


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's the one a lot of people like.


Spoiler: This one is famous











And what about the one from Ducktales? That's right, the Moon Theme. 



Spoiler: This one is famous too











I have many more VG Music I like but there's too many to list, so I listed out one of the popular ones I like.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2014)

Spoiler: my nerdyness is set free



Sorry I had to.





Doot, doot, do-doot, do-do da-dee-dee doo...


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Credit Music for "The World Ends With You"





In fact, can I just put up the entire game on this page? The music in this game is outstanding.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 28, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Credit Music for "The World Ends With You"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 28, 2014)

Omg I just remembered I actually need to beat TWEWY lmao. 

Anybody mentioned Persona? Those games have awesome soundtracks imo

This is one of my favorites.


----------

